# A Different Side of Us?



## Salty dog (Mar 3, 2015)

I thought Jon's post about the "other side" was interesting. I'm curious about your "other sides"?

I have a couple. Here's one.


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 3, 2015)

whattttt those are sick salty


----------



## Jordanp (Mar 3, 2015)

That tornado is ******* dope Salty!


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 3, 2015)

Feels strange to share but.. Here are two pics from a previous life. One as Figaro in Le Nozze di Figaro and one as Escamillo in Carmen. I am the on the big screen and (of course) the guy with the blade. Did two shows with these guys that season. I had very little to do with it but we did win a Tony for best regional theater that year. Not great pics but all I could find.


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 4, 2015)

I would like to know what is up with the donkey snake.


----------



## Anton (Mar 4, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> Feels strange to share but.. Here are two pics from a previous life. One as Figaro in Le Nozze di Figaro and one as Escamillo in Carmen. I am the on the big screen and (of course) the guy with the blade. Did two shows with these guys that season. I had very little to do with it but we did win a Tony for best regional theater that year. Not great pics but all I could find.



I don't even know you, but this is really a "twist"


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 4, 2015)

The other guy in that pic played Hamlet on Broadway the show before that. 

It has made it easier as a chef. People just judge your food for the most part. In theater they are actually judging *you.*

The memories feel very distant.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 4, 2015)

Chuckles said:


> The other guy in that pic played Hamlet on Broadway the show before that.
> 
> It has made it easier as a chef. People just judge your food for the most part. In theater they are actually judging *you.*
> 
> The memories feel very distant.



Chuckles,

Still disappointed we didn't get to hear you sing at the knife gathering :rofl2: . In all honesty, it's a very cool and unique talent for sure!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 4, 2015)

I really can't make fun, because I cannot sing to save my life..............
...........but I too would like to hear Chuckles bust out a little ditty.
Maybe a sharpening video whilst singing....
How old were you when you did this? Looks like it was a while ago.

Nice pics Salty. You truly are a Renaissance man. Drawing, painting, cooking, guitar collecting(but not playing IIRC), vids and photography! And you've got kids? I don't know how you did it.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 4, 2015)

Come on Chris, you gotta have a pic behind some turntables or something.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 4, 2015)

One kid. She's 27 and is my manager. Easy peasy.


----------

